

Long-polling doesn't totally suck - jkarneges
http://blog.fanout.io/2013/03/04/long-polling-doesnt-totally-suck/

======
nwh
I wouldn't say that nobody uses Websocket for their API.

<http://blockchain.info/api/api_websocket>

~~~
jkarneges
Thanks for pointing this out!

